
Ask HN: Any recommendations on a safe? - paloaltokid
Hello HN! I&#x27;ve done a bit of my own research but haven&#x27;t found anything great. I am looking for a small home safe. About the same size as what you&#x27;d normally see in a hotel room.<p>Amazon has many options but all of them seem to be defeated by a BIC pen. That&#x27;s no good. What&#x27;s a reasonably priced safe that can fit on a closet shelf and actually keep my passport safe?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
DrScump
Unless it's affixed to a structural element, a small safe will be a prime
target in any theft.

~~~
paloaltokid
Fair enough.

------
DamonHD
[https://xkcd.com/916/](https://xkcd.com/916/)

~~~
paloaltokid
Ha! That’s good.

